# Embarassing situation in Va beach



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

ok, here is what is so embarassing for me, I was raised on the gulf coast in texas, and fished many a time with my dad for flounder and never seemed to be able to at least catch a few keepers. Now my dad is retired and up here for 2 weeks, this place is supposed to be the second best place in the states for flounder (N.C is first) and we have been fishing rudee, lesner, hrbt, and have yet to catch a single keeper, we have caught lots of flounder (around 20) the biggest being 14". We rented a 16ft flatbottom john boat from Oceana MWR and have used it to toodle around in and would like to be able to catch some keeper flounder from the boat. anyone have a decent spot i can get to with the little flatbottom boat i rented? you can pm me the info instead of posting if you want to keep it secret.

thanks

Shore


----------



## AL SEARS (Feb 10, 2007)

SHORE,when I was Stationed there we used to Drift from Rec area LITTLE CREEK Down to Pillars of Bay Bridge and then motor back up and do it again we caught many keeper size No Door mats ,at one time Little Creek also had Rec center to rent Boats/trailers etc/also some guys used to fish off of Rocks out in Front of FTU underway unit office on channel, I am aware of security changes now, how ever my old contacts in area also retired,ask around Lynn Haven Marina for any one who knew KEVIN JENKINS if you can locate him, touch base with him for local fishing info ,also tell him i said hello from FL, he is a great OB Mech and avid fisherman but medical forced him ashore. Best i can do right now, will contact some old shipmates on line if you need more info PM me as i am ashore medically myself right now with 19 FT CC in back yard on West Coast of FL, I need a crew to come down and run my boat for some Cobia/Grouper/ Red Snapper fishing I am mobile but only have use of one arm right now. Al


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

*out of sync*

Shore,

You are in a great flounder fishery here in VA but this year seems to be one of those off years so far. It's almost like the fish missed the Chesapeake. Keeper flounder have been sporadic. Must be a combination of a cooler than usual spring and lots of windy conditions creating dirty water. Plus the regulations are much tougher this year. Used to be no problem to catch a limit @ 16.5" but now at 18.5" it's a challenge. Even the hook and line com's are having difficulty.

We caught 6 TB's up to 17.5" today and two keepers @ 20" near Cape Charles. You gotta find structure and the right water movement.

For more info try tidalfish.com, VA Angler board.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Did you see the post"Yorktown CGB flounder limit" on the VIRGINIA board?
May help !


----------

